# Toronto Raptors Survivor: 2007/2008



## RC06

Other than the KG trade, what a yawner of an offseason. Anyone else bored? So, to help pass some time until the start of the 07/08 season, I decided to bring back "Raptors' Survivor". So here we go:

*The Rules​*_Each player, coach, front office worker and TV announcer will start off with 5 points. You must add (+) and subtract (-) one point from two individuals of your choice. You can only add (+) one point to an individual and subtract (-) one point from an individual at a time.

Here's the catch: You must wait 2 hours (to cut down on the post padding) before you can vote again.

Once an individual has 0 points, they must be deleted from the list. The last man standing is the champion of Toronto Raptors Survivor: 2007/2008 and he should end up having 140 points total. Also, when you're voting, please copy and paste the list from the poster above you. If you still do not understand the concept of this game, see this thread: http://www.basketballforum.com/toronto-raptors/295704-raptors-survivor.html._

06/07 Champion: Chris Bosh

Andrea Bargnani: 5
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 5
Jose Calderon: 5
Carlos Delfino: 5
Juan Dixon: 5
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 5
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 5

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Richard Peddie: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 5
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 5
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 5
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## RC06

I'll start it off.

Andrea Bargnani: 5
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 5
Jose Calderon: 5
Carlos Delfino: 5
Juan Dixon: 5
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 5
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
*Anthony Parker: 6 (+)*

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
*Richard Peddie: 4 (-)*
Bryan Colangelo: 5
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 5
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 5
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## shookem

Andrea Bargnani: 5
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 5
Jose Calderon: 5
Carlos Delfino: 5
Juan Dixon: 5
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 5
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6 

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: *4 -*
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Richard Peddie: 4 
Bryan Colangelo: *6+*
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 5
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 5
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Knick Killer

Andrea Bargnani: 5
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 5
Jose Calderon: 5
Carlos Delfino: 5
Juan Dixon: 5
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 5
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6 

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4 
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
*Richard Peddie: 3 -*
Bryan Colangelo: 6
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 5
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 5
*Leo Rautins: 6 +*
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## rdlviper

Andrea Bargnani: 5
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 5
Jose Calderon: 5
Carlos Delfino: 5
Juan Dixon: 5
*T.J. Ford: 6 (+)*
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 5
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Richard Peddie: 3
Bryan Colangelo: 6
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 5
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 5
*Leo Rautins: 5 (-)*
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Zoltan

Andrea Bargnani: 5
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 5
Jose Calderon: 5
Carlos Delfino: 5
Juan Dixon: 5
T.J. Ford: 6 
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 5
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
*Richard Peddie: 2(-1)*
Bryan Colangelo: 6
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 5
Wayne Embry: 5

*Chuck Swirsky: 6(+1)*
Leo Rautins: 5 
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## madman

Andrea Bargnani: 5
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 5
Jose Calderon: 5
Carlos Delfino: 5
Juan Dixon: 5
T.J. Ford: 6 
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 5
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Richard Peddie: 1(-1)
Bryan Colangelo: 7 (+1)
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 5
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 5 
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Zoltan

Andrea Bargnani: 5
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 5
*Jose Calderon: 6(+1)*
Carlos Delfino: 5
Juan Dixon: 5
T.J. Ford: 6 
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 5
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
*Richard Peddie: 0(-1)*
Bryan Colangelo: 7 
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 5
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 5 
Jack Armstrong: 5


Richard Peddie Eliminated.


----------



## seifer0406

Andrea Bargnani: 5
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 5
Jose Calderon: 6
Carlos Delfino: 5
*Juan Dixon: 4(-1)*
*T.J. Ford: 7(+1)*
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 5
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 5
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## narrator

ndrea Bargnani: 5
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 5
*Jose Calderon: 7(+1)*
Carlos Delfino: 5
*Juan Dixon: 3(-1)*
T.J. Ford: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 5
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 5
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## changv10

ndrea Bargnani: 5
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 5
Jose Calderon: 7
*Carlos Delfino: 6 (+1)*
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
*Jamario Moon: 4 (-1)*
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 5
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## sammysamosa

ndrea Bargnani: 5
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 5
Jose Calderon: *6 (-1)*
Carlos Delfino: 6 
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: *8 (+1)*
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 4 
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 5
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5

GO TJ...love jose but i gotta lower the competition


----------



## RC06

Andrea Bargnani: 6 (+)
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 5
Jose Calderon: 6
Carlos Delfino: 6 
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 8
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 4 
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4 (-)

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 5
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Zoltan

Andrea Bargnani: 6 
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 5
*Jose Calderon: 7(+1)*
Carlos Delfino: 6 
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 8
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
*Jamario Moon: 3(-1)*
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4 

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 5
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## billfindlay10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Andrea Bargnani: 6 
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 5
Jose Calderon: 8*(+1)*
Carlos Delfino: 6 
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 8
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 3
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4 

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 4*(-1)*
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 6 
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 6 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 8
Carlos Delfino: 6 
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 8
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 2 *(-1)*
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4 

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5

We better see a Bosh/Swirsky finals. :worthy:


----------



## sammysamosa

Andrea Bargnani: 6 
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 6 (+1)
Jose Calderon: *7 (-1)*
Carlos Delfino: 6 
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: *9 (+1)*
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 2 
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4 

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 6 
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 6 (+1)
Jose Calderon: *8 (+1)*
Carlos Delfino: 6 
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: *8 (-1)*
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 2 
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4 

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani: 6 
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 6 
Jose Calderon: 8 
Carlos Delfino: 6 
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 8 
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 6*(+1)*
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 2 
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4 

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3*(-1)*
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## RC06

Andrea Bargnani: 6
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 6
Jose Calderon: 8
Carlos Delfino: 7 (+)
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 8
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 1 (-)
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 4
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## shookem

Andrea Bargnani: 6
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 6
Jose Calderon: 8
Carlos Delfino: 7 
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 8
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 5
Jamario Moon: 1 
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
*Jay Triano: 3 -*
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
*Leo Rautins: 6 +*
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 6
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 6
Jose Calderon: 8
Carlos Delfino: 7 
Juan Dixon: 3
* T.J. Ford: 7 -*
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
* Jason Kapono: 6+*
Jamario Moon: 1 
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 6

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 3 
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 6
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## chocolove

Andrea Bargnani: 6
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 6
Jose Calderon: 8
Carlos Delfino: 7 
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 7 
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 6
Jamario Moon: 1 
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
*Anthony Parker: 7(+)*

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 3 
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 6
*Leo Rautins: 5 (-)*
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## seifer0406

Dee-zy is taking 1 point for each time that TJ drives blindly into the paint.


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani: 6
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 6
Jose Calderon: 8
Carlos Delfino: 7 
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 7 
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 6
Jamario Moon: 0 (-) Eliminated
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 7

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 3 
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 7 (+)
Leo Rautins: 5 
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## narrator

Andrea Bargnani: 6
Maceo Baston: 5
*Chris Bosh: 7 (+1)*
Jose Calderon: 8
Carlos Delfino: 7
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 6
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 7

Sam Mitchell: 5
*Jay Triano: 2 (-1)*
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 6
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 8 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 8
Carlos Delfino: 7
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 6
Rasho Nesterovic: 5
Anthony Parker: 7

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 1 *(-1)*
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 5
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Knick Killer

Andrea Bargnani: 6
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 8 
Jose Calderon: 8
Carlos Delfino: 7
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 6
*Rasho Nesterovic: 4 -*
Anthony Parker: 7

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 1
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 7
*Leo Rautins: 6 +*
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani: 6
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 8 
Jose Calderon: 8
Carlos Delfino: 7
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 6*(-1)*
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 6
Rasho Nesterovic: 4 
Anthony Parker: 8*(+1)*

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 1
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 6 
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 7 (+1)
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 8
Jose Calderon: 8
Carlos Delfino: 7
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 6
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 6
Rasho Nesterovic: 3 (-1)
Anthony Parker: 8

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 1
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 6
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani: 7 
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 8
Jose Calderon: 8
Carlos Delfino: 7
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 6
Jorge Garbajosa: 6 (+)
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 6
Rasho Nesterovic: 3 
Anthony Parker: 8

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 0 (-) ELIMINATED
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 6
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 7
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 8
Jose Calderon: 9 (+1)
Carlos Delfino: 7
Juan Dixon: 3
T.J. Ford: 5 (-1)
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 6
Rasho Nesterovic: 3
Anthony Parker: 8

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 0 (-) ELIMINATED
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 6
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## madman

Andrea Bargnani: 7
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: *9 (+1)*
Jose Calderon: 9 
Carlos Delfino: 7
Juan Dixon: *2 (-1)*
T.J. Ford: 5 
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 6
Rasho Nesterovic: 3
Anthony Parker: 8

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 6
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 7
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 9
Jose Calderon: 9 
Carlos Delfino: 7
Juan Dixon: 2
T.J. Ford:* 4 -*
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Joey Graham: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: *7+*
Rasho Nesterovic: 3
Anthony Parker: 8

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 0 (-) ELIMINATED
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 6
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## rdlviper

Andrea Bargnani: 7
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 9
Jose Calderon: 9
Carlos Delfino: 7
Juan Dixon: 2
T.J. Ford: 4 -
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Joey Graham: 4 *(-1)*
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 7+
Rasho Nesterovic: 3
Anthony Parker: 9 *(+1)*

Sam Mitchell: 5
Jay Triano: 0 (-) ELIMINATED
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 6
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani: 7
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 9
Jose Calderon: 9
Carlos Delfino: 7
Juan Dixon: 1*(-1)*
T.J. Ford: 5*(+)*
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Joey Graham: 4 
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 7
Rasho Nesterovic: 3
Anthony Parker: 9 

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 6
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani: 7
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 9
Jose Calderon: 9
Carlos Delfino: 7
Juan Dixon: 0(-1) Eliminated
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Joey Graham: 4 
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 7
Rasho Nesterovic: 3
Anthony Parker: 9 

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 6
Jack Armstrong: 6 (+)


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 7
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 9
Jose Calderon: 9
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Joey Graham: 4
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 5
Jason Kapono: 7
Rasho Nesterovic: 2 (-)
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 8 (+)
Leo Rautins: 6
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

Andrea Bargnani: 7
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh:+10 
Jose Calderon: 9
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Joey Graham: 4
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4 (-)
Jason Kapono: 7
Rasho Nesterovic: 2 
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 8 
Leo Rautins: 6
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 7
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 11 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 9
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 5 *(-1)*
Joey Graham: 4
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4 
Jason Kapono: 7
Rasho Nesterovic: 2
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 5
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 8 
Leo Rautins: 6
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## shookem

Andrea Bargnani: 7
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 11 
Jose Calderon: 9
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 5 
Joey Graham: 4
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Rasho Nesterovic: 2
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4
*
Larry Tanenbaum: 4 -*
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 8
*Leo Rautins: 7 +*
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## narrator

Andrea Bargnani: 7
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 11
*Jose Calderon: 10 (+1)*
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
*Joey Graham: 3 (-1)*
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Rasho Nesterovic: 2
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 7
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Knick Killer

Andrea Bargnani: 7
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 11
*Jose Calderon: 11 +*
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 3 
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Rasho Nesterovic: 2
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
*Mike Evans: 3 -*

Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 7
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 8 +
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 11
Jose Calderon: 11 
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 3
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Rasho Nesterovic: 1 -
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 3 

Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 7
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## rdlviper

Andrea Bargnani: 8 
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 11
Jose Calderon: 11
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 2 *-*
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Rasho Nesterovic: 1 
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 3

Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 6 *+1*

Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 7
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 8 
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 12 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 11
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 2
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Rasho Nesterovic: 0 *(-1) ELIMINATED*
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 3

Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 7
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani: 8 
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 12 
Jose Calderon: 11
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 1 (-)
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 3

Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 9 (+)
Leo Rautins: 7
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 8
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 12
Jose Calderon: 12 (+)
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 4 (-)
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 1 
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 3

Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 9 
Leo Rautins: 7
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani: 8
Maceo Baston: 4*(-)*
Chris Bosh: 12
Jose Calderon: 12 
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 4 
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 2*(+)*
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 3

Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 9 
Leo Rautins: 7
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Zuca

Andrea Bargnani: 8
Maceo Baston: 4
Chris Bosh: 12
Jose Calderon: 12 
Carlos Delfino: 7
*T.J. Ford: 5 (+)* 
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
*Joey Graham: 1 (-)*
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 3

Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 9 
Leo Rautins: 7
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 9 +1 
Maceo Baston: 5
Chris Bosh: 11
Jose Calderon: 11
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 2 
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Rasho Nesterovic: 0 -1 eliminated
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 3

Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 6 

Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 7
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Onions Baby

^^ A Bit behind there.

Andrea Bargnani: 9
Maceo Baston: 4
Chris Bosh: 13 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 12
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Joey Graham: 0 *(-1) ELIMINATED*
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 3

Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 6 

Chuck Swirsky: 9
Leo Rautins: 7
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Zoltan

Andrea Bargnani: 9
*Maceo Baston: 3(-1)*
Chris Bosh: 13
Jose Calderon: 12
Carlos Delfino: 7
*T.J. Ford: 6(+1)*
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 3

Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 6 

Chuck Swirsky: 9
Leo Rautins: 7
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani: 9
Maceo Baston: 3
Chris Bosh: 13
Jose Calderon: 12
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 6
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 2 (-1)

Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 6 

Chuck Swirsky: 9
Leo Rautins: 8 (+1)
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 9
Maceo Baston: 3
Chris Bosh: 13
Jose Calderon: 12
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 6
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 1 (-1)

Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10(+1)
Leo Rautins: 8 
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani: 9
Maceo Baston: 3
Chris Bosh: 13
Jose Calderon: 12
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 6
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5
Mike Evans: 0 (-1)ELIMINATED

Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 11(+1)
Leo Rautins: 8 
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Ruff Draft

Andrea Bargnani: 9
*Maceo Baston: 2*
Chris Bosh: 13
*Jose Calderon: 13*
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 6
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5


Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 3
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 11(+1)
Leo Rautins: 8
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Knick Killer

Andrea Bargnani: 9
Maceo Baston: 2
Chris Bosh: 13
Jose Calderon: 13
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 6
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5


Larry Tanenbaum: 4
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
*Masai Ujiri: 2 -*
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 11
*Leo Rautins: 9 +*
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## narrator

*Andrea Bargnani: 10 (+1)*
Maceo Baston: 2
Chris Bosh: 13
Jose Calderon: 13
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 6
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5


*Larry Tanenbaum: 3 (-1)*
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 2
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 11
Leo Rautins: 9
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 10
Maceo Baston: 2
Chris Bosh: 14 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 13
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 6
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 4 *(-1)*
Alex English: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 3
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 2
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 11
Leo Rautins: 9
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani: 10
Maceo Baston: 1*(-)*
Chris Bosh: 14 
Jose Calderon: 13
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 6
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5*(+)* 
Alex English: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 3
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 2
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 11
Leo Rautins: 9
Jack Armstrong: 6
__________________


----------



## RC06

Andrea Bargnani: 10
Maceo Baston: 1
Chris Bosh: 15 (+)
Jose Calderon: 13
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 6
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Kris Humphries: 6
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 3
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 1 (-)
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 11
Leo Rautins: 9
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Zuca

Andrea Bargnani: 10
*Maceo Baston: 2 (+)*
Chris Bosh: 15
Jose Calderon: 13
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 6
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
*Kris Humphries: 5 (-)*
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 3
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Masai Ujiri: 1
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 11
Leo Rautins: 9
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani: 10
Maceo Baston: 2 (+)
Chris Bosh: 15
Jose Calderon: 13
Carlos Delfino: 7
*T.J. Ford: 7(+)*
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 3
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
*Masai Ujiri: 0(-)*
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 11
Leo Rautins: 9
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Zoltan

Andrea Bargnani: 10
*Maceo Baston: 1(-1)*
Chris Bosh: 15
*Jose Calderon: 14(+1)*
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 3
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 11
Leo Rautins: 9
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Andrea Bargnani: 11 (+1) *
*Maceo Baston: 0(-1)*
Chris Bosh: 15
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 3
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 11
Leo Rautins: 9
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 12 (+1)
Chris Bosh: 15
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Kris Humphries: 4 (-1)
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 3
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 11
Leo Rautins: 9
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani: 12 
Chris Bosh: 15
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Kris Humphries: 5*(+1)*
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 3
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10*(-1)*
Leo Rautins: 9
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani: 12 
Chris Bosh: 15
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 6 (+)
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 9

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 2 (-)
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 9
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Caldrone

Andrea Bargnani: 12 
Chris Bosh: 15
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 6 
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 10 +

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 5

Larry Tanenbaum: 1 (-)
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 9
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## shookem

Andrea Bargnani: 12
Chris Bosh: 15
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 5
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 10

Sam Mitchell: 5
*Alex English: 4 -*

Larry Tanenbaum: 1 
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10
*Leo Rautins: 10*
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## madman

Andrea Bargnani: 12
Chris Bosh: 15
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
*T.J. Ford: 8 +*
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
*Kris Humphries: 4 -*
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 10

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 4 

Larry Tanenbaum: 1 
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 10
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 13 +
Chris Bosh: 15
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 8 
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 10

Sam Mitchell: 5
Alex English: 4

Larry Tanenbaum: 0 - eliminated
Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 10
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 13
Chris Bosh: 16 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 8 
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 4
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 10

Sam Mitchell: 4 *(-1)*
Alex English: 4

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 10
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## ballocks

Andrea Bargnani: 13
Chris Bosh: 17 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 8 
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 3 *(-1)*
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 10

Sam Mitchell: 4
Alex English: 4

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 10
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 13
Chris Bosh: 18 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 8 
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 3 
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 10

Sam Mitchell: 3 *(-1)*
Alex English: 4

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 10
Jack Armstrong: 6


----------



## Knick Killer

Andrea Bargnani: 13
Chris Bosh: 18 
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 8 
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 3 
Jason Kapono: 7
*Anthony Parker: 11 +*

Sam Mitchell: 3 
Alex English: 4

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 10
*Jack Armstrong: 5 -*


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 13
Chris Bosh: 19 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 8 
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 3 
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 11

Sam Mitchell: 2 *(-1)*
Alex English: 4

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 10
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Caldrone

Andrea Bargnani: 13
Chris Bosh: 19 
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 8 
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2 -
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 12 +

Sam Mitchell: 2 
Alex English: 4

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 10
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## shookem

Andrea Bargnani: 13
Chris Bosh: 19
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 8
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 12 

Sam Mitchell: 2
*Alex English: 3 -*

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10
*Leo Rautins: 11 +*
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 13
Chris Bosh: 20 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 8
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 12 

Sam Mitchell: 1 *(-1)*
Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 11
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 14(+1)
Chris Bosh: 20 
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 8
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 12

Sam Mitchell: 1 
Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 5
Wayne Embry: 6(-1)

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 11
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani: 14
Chris Bosh: 20 
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 8
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 12

Sam Mitchell: 2*(+)*
Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4*(-)*
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 11
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 14
Chris Bosh: 20 
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: *7 -*
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: *8 +*
Anthony Parker: 12

Sam Mitchell: 2
Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 6

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 11
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## shookem

Andrea Bargnani: 14
Chris Bosh: 20
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 7 -
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 8 +
Anthony Parker: 12

Sam Mitchell: 2
Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
*Wayne Embry: 5 -*

Chuck Swirsky: 10
*Leo Rautins: 12 +*
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 14
Chris Bosh: 20
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
* T.J. Ford: 6 -*
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
* Jason Kapono: 9 +*
Anthony Parker: 12

Sam Mitchell: 2
Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 14
Chris Bosh: 21 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 14
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 6
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 12

Sam Mitchell: 1 *(-1)*
Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 14
Chris Bosh: 21 
Jose Calderon: 15 (+1)
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 5 (-1)
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 12

Sam Mitchell: 1 
Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Ruff Draft

Andrea Bargnani: 14
Chris Bosh: 21 
*Jose Calderon: 16 *
Carlos Delfino: 7
*T.J. Ford: 4*
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 12

Sam Mitchell: 1 
Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 14
Chris Bosh: 22 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 16
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 4
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 12

Sam Mitchell: 0 *(-1) ELIMINATED*
Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 14
Chris Bosh: 22 
Jose Calderon: 17 (+)
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 3 (-)
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 12

Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Ruff Draft

Andrea Bargnani: 14
Chris Bosh: 22 
Jose Calderon: 18 (+)
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 2 (-)
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 12

Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Caldrone

Andrea Bargnani: 14
Chris Bosh: 22 
Jose Calderon: 18 
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 1 -
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 13 +

Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 14
Chris Bosh: 23 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 18 
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 0 *(-1) ELIMINATED*
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 13 +

Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## ATCQ

Andrea Bargnani: 14
Chris Bosh: 23 
Jose Calderon: 17 *(-)*
Carlos Delfino: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 14 *(+)* 

Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## shookem

Andrea Bargnani: 14
Chris Bosh: 23
Jose Calderon: 17 
Carlos Delfino: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 14 

Alex English: 3

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
*Wayne Embry: 4 -*

Chuck Swirsky: 10
*Leo Rautins: 13 +*
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 15(+1)
Chris Bosh: 22 
Jose Calderon: 16
Carlos Delfino: 7
T.J. Ford: 4
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 12


Alex English: 2(-1)

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## narrator

*Andrea Bargnani: 16(+1)*
Chris Bosh: 22
Jose Calderon: 16
Carlos Delfino: 7
*T.J. Ford: 3(-1)*
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 2
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 12


Alex English: 2

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## billfindlay10

T.J. Ford is gone....the last two post have him back in, someone might want to fix it!


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 17(+1)
Chris Bosh: 22
Jose Calderon: 16
Carlos Delfino: 7
*T.J. Ford: eliminated ( sorry my mistake)*
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 1(-)
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 12


Alex English: 2

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 5

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 17
Chris Bosh: 23 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 16
Carlos Delfino: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Luke Jackson: 0 *(-1) ELIMINATED*
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 12

Alex English: 2

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 4

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## ATCQ

anthony parker should be at 14, not 12


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 18(+1)
Chris Bosh: 23 
Jose Calderon: 16
Carlos Delfino: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Jason Kapono: 9
*Anthony Parker: 14*

Alex English: 1(-)

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 4

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 18
Chris Bosh: 23
Jose Calderon: 17 (+)
Carlos Delfino: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 14

Alex English: 1

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 3 (-)

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Caldrone

Andrea Bargnani: 18
Chris Bosh: 23
Jose Calderon: 17 
Carlos Delfino: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 7 (+)
Kris Humphries: 4
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 14

Alex English: 0 (-) *Gonzo!*

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 3 

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 18
Chris Bosh: 24 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 17 
Carlos Delfino: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 6 *(-1)*
Kris Humphries: 4
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 14

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 3 

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## rdlviper

Andrea Bargnani: 18
Chris Bosh: 24 
Jose Calderon: 17
Carlos Delfino: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 5 (-1)
Kris Humphries: 4
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 15 (+1)

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 3

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 18
Chris Bosh: 24
Jose Calderon: 18 (+)
Carlos Delfino: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 5 
Kris Humphries: 4
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 15 

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 2 (-)

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Caldrone

Andrea Bargnani: 18
Chris Bosh: 24
Jose Calderon: 18 
Carlos Delfino: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 6 (+) 
Kris Humphries: 4
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 15 

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 1 (-)

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 18
Chris Bosh: 25 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 18 
Carlos Delfino: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 15 

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
Wayne Embry: 0 *(-1) ELIMINATED*

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 5


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 19(+1)
Chris Bosh: 25 
Jose Calderon: 18
Carlos Delfino: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 4
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 15

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 4(-)


----------



## Zoltan

Andrea Bargnani: 19
Chris Bosh: 25 
*Jose Calderon: 19*(+1)
Carlos Delfino: 7
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
*Kris Humphries: 3*(-1)
Jason Kapono: 9
Anthony Parker: 15

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 4


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 19
Chris Bosh: 25 
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 6-
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 3
Jason Kapono: 10+
Anthony Parker: 15

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4

Chuck Swirsky: 10
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 4


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 19
Chris Bosh: 25
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 6
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 3
Jason Kapono: 10
Anthony Parker: 15

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 4
*
Chuck Swirsky: 11 +*
Leo Rautins: 12
*Jack Armstrong: 3 -*


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 19
Chris Bosh: 25
Jose Calderon: 20 +
Carlos Delfino: 6
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 3
Jason Kapono: 10
Anthony Parker: 15

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 3 -

Chuck Swirsky: 11 
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 3


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 19
Chris Bosh: 25
Jose Calderon: 20
Carlos Delfino: 5-
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 3
Jason Kapono: 11+
Anthony Parker: 15

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 3

Chuck Swirsky: 11 
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 3


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 19
Chris Bosh: 26 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 20
Carlos Delfino: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 2 *(-1)*
Jason Kapono: 11
Anthony Parker: 15

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 3

Chuck Swirsky: 11 
Leo Rautins: 12
Jack Armstrong: 3


----------



## shookem

Andrea Bargnani: 19
Chris Bosh: 26 
Jose Calderon: 20
Carlos Delfino: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Kris Humphries: 2 
*Jason Kapono: 10 -*
Anthony Parker: 15

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 3

Chuck Swirsky: 11
*Leo Rautins: 13 +*
Jack Armstrong: 3


----------



## veve130

*Andrea Bargnani: 20 +*
Chris Bosh: 26
Jose Calderon: 20
Carlos Delfino: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
*Kris Humphries: 1 -*
Jason Kapono: 10 
Anthony Parker: 15

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 3

Chuck Swirsky: 11
Leo Rautins: 13 
Jack Armstrong: 3


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani: 20 
Chris Bosh: 26
Jose Calderon: 20
Carlos Delfino: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 7 +
Kris Humphries: 0 - ELIMINATED
Jason Kapono: 10 
Anthony Parker: 15

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 3

Chuck Swirsky: 11
Leo Rautins: 13 
Jack Armstrong: 3


----------



## Knick Killer

Andrea Bargnani: 20 
Chris Bosh: 26
*Jose Calderon: 21 +*
*Carlos Delfino: 4 -*
Jorge Garbajosa: 7 
Jason Kapono: 10 
Anthony Parker: 15

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 3

Chuck Swirsky: 11
Leo Rautins: 13 
Jack Armstrong: 3


----------



## narrator

Andrea Bargnani: 20
Chris Bosh: 26
Jose Calderon: 21
Carlos Delfino: 4
Jorge Garbajosa: 7
Jason Kapono: 10
Anthony Parker: 15

*Bryan Colangelo: 8 (+1)*
Maurizio Gherardini: 3

*Chuck Swirsky: 10 (-1)*
Leo Rautins: 13
Jack Armstrong: 3


----------



## veve130

*Andrea Bargnani: 21+*
Chris Bosh: 26
Jose Calderon: 20
Carlos Delfino: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 7 
Jason Kapono: 10
Anthony Parker: 15

Bryan Colangelo: 7
Maurizio Gherardini: 3

Chuck Swirsky: 11
Leo Rautins: 13
*Jack Armstrong: 2 -*


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani: 21
Chris Bosh: 26
Jose Calderon: 20
Carlos Delfino: 5*(+)*
Jorge Garbajosa: 7 
Jason Kapono: 10
Anthony Parker: 15

Bryan Colangelo: 8
Maurizio Gherardini: 3

Chuck Swirsky: 9*(-)*
Leo Rautins: 13
Jack Armstrong: 2 

I think I fixed the mess.


----------



## rdlviper

Andrea Bargnani: 21
Chris Bosh: 26
Jose Calderon: 20
Carlos Delfino: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 6 (-)
Jason Kapono: 10
Anthony Parker: 15

Bryan Colangelo: 9 (+)
Maurizio Gherardini: 3

Chuck Swirsky: 9
Leo Rautins: 13
Jack Armstrong: 2


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani: 21
Chris Bosh: 26
Jose Calderon: 20
Carlos Delfino: 4 (-)
Jorge Garbajosa: 7 (+)
Jason Kapono: 10
Anthony Parker: 15

Bryan Colangelo: 9 
Maurizio Gherardini: 3

Chuck Swirsky: 9
Leo Rautins: 13
Jack Armstrong: 2


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 21
Chris Bosh: 26
Jose Calderon: 20
Carlos Delfino: 4 
Jorge Garbajosa: 7 
Jason Kapono: 10
*Anthony Parker: 16 +*

Bryan Colangelo: 9
Maurizio Gherardini: 3

Chuck Swirsky: 9
Leo Rautins: 13
*Jack Armstrong: 1-*


----------



## Zuca

Andrea Bargnani: 21
Chris Bosh: 26
*Jose Calderon: 19 (-)
Carlos Delfino: 5 (+)*
Jorge Garbajosa: 7 
Jason Kapono: 10
Anthony Parker: 16
Bryan Colangelo: 9
Maurizio Gherardini: 3

Chuck Swirsky: 9
Leo Rautins: 13
Jack Armstrong: 1


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 21
Chris Bosh: 27 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 7 
Jason Kapono: 10
Anthony Parker: 16

Bryan Colangelo: 9
Maurizio Gherardini: 3

Chuck Swirsky: 9
Leo Rautins: 13
Jack Armstrong: 0 *(-1) ELIMINATED*


----------



## Knick Killer

Andrea Bargnani: 21
Chris Bosh: 27 (+1)
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 5
*Jorge Garbajosa: 6 -*
Jason Kapono: 10
*Anthony Parker: 17 +*

Bryan Colangelo: 9
Maurizio Gherardini: 3

Chuck Swirsky: 9
Leo Rautins: 13


----------



## veve130

*Andrea Bargnani: 22(+1)*
Chris Bosh: 27 
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 5
Jorge Garbajosa: 6 
Jason Kapono: 10
Anthony Parker: 17 

Bryan Colangelo: 9
*Maurizio Gherardini: 2 -*

Chuck Swirsky: 9
Leo Rautins: 13


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani: 22
Chris Bosh: 27 
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 4 -
Jorge Garbajosa: 7 +
Jason Kapono: 10
Anthony Parker: 17 

Bryan Colangelo: 9
Maurizio Gherardini: 2

Chuck Swirsky: 9
Leo Rautins: 13


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 22
Chris Bosh: 27 
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 3 -
Jorge Garbajosa: 7
Jason Kapono: 11 +
Anthony Parker: 17 

Bryan Colangelo: 9
Maurizio Gherardini: 2

Chuck Swirsky: 9
Leo Rautins: 13


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 22
Chris Bosh: 28 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 3
Jorge Garbajosa: 6 *(-1)*
Jason Kapono: 11
Anthony Parker: 17 

Bryan Colangelo: 9
Maurizio Gherardini: 2

Chuck Swirsky: 9
Leo Rautins: 13


----------



## veve130

*Andrea Bargnani: 23(+1)*
Chris Bosh: 28 
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 3
Jorge Garbajosa: 6 
Jason Kapono: 11
Anthony Parker: 17

Bryan Colangelo: 9
Maurizio Gherardini: 2

Chuck Swirsky: 9
*Leo Rautins: 12 -*


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 23
Chris Bosh: 29 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 3
Jorge Garbajosa: 5 *(-1)* 
Jason Kapono: 11
Anthony Parker: 17

Bryan Colangelo: 9
Maurizio Gherardini: 2

Chuck Swirsky: 9
Leo Rautins: 12


----------



## narrator

*Andrea Bargnani: 24 (+1)*
Chris Bosh: 29 
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 3
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Jason Kapono: 11
Anthony Parker: 17

Bryan Colangelo: 9
Maurizio Gherardini: 2

*Chuck Swirsky: 8 (-1)*
Leo Rautins: 12


----------



## RC06

Andrea Bargnani: 24
Chris Bosh: 29
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 3
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Jason Kapono: 11
Anthony Parker: 18 (+)

Bryan Colangelo: 9
Maurizio Gherardini: 1 (-)

Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 12


----------



## Zuca

Andrea Bargnani: 24
Chris Bosh: 29
*Jose Calderon: 18 (-)
Carlos Delfino: 4 (+)*
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Jason Kapono: 11
Anthony Parker: 18

Bryan Colangelo: 9
Maurizio Gherardini: 1

Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 12


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani: 24
Chris Bosh: 29
Jose Calderon: 18 
Carlos Delfino: 4 
Jorge Garbajosa: 6 +
Jason Kapono: 11
Anthony Parker: 18

Bryan Colangelo: 9
Maurizio Gherardini: 0 - ELIMINATED

Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 12


----------



## RickyBlaze

Andrea Bargnani: 24
Chris Bosh: 29
Jose Calderon: 18 
Carlos Delfino: *5 +*
Jorge Garbajosa: 6 
Jason Kapono: 11
Anthony Parker: 18

Bryan Colangelo: 9


Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: *11 -*


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 24
Chris Bosh: 29
Jose Calderon: 18 
Carlos Delfino: 4-
Jorge Garbajosa: 6 
Jason Kapono: 12+
Anthony Parker: 18

Bryan Colangelo: 9


Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 11


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 25 +
Chris Bosh: 29
Jose Calderon: 18
Carlos Delfino: 4
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: 12
Anthony Parker: 18

Bryan Colangelo: 9


Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 10-


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani: 25
Chris Bosh: 29
Jose Calderon: 19 (+)
Carlos Delfino: 4
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: 12
Anthony Parker: 18

Bryan Colangelo: 9


Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 9 (-)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 25
Chris Bosh: 29
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 3 -
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: 13 +
Anthony Parker: 18

Bryan Colangelo: 9


Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 9


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 25
Chris Bosh: 30 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 3
Jorge Garbajosa: 5 *(-1)*
Jason Kapono: 13
Anthony Parker: 18

Bryan Colangelo: 9

Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 9


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 25
Chris Bosh: 30
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 2-
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Jason Kapono: 14+
Anthony Parker: 18

Bryan Colangelo: 9

Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 9



What's with the Garbo hate!?!?!?!?!? You guys would rather see Fino as a raptor!?!?!?!?!?!???????????


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 25
Chris Bosh: 30
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 1-
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Jason Kapono: 14
Anthony Parker: 19

Bryan Colangelo: 9

Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 9


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 25
Chris Bosh: 29 -
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 1
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Jason Kapono: 15 +
Anthony Parker: 19

Bryan Colangelo: 9

Chuck Swirsky: 8
Leo Rautins: 9


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani: 25
Chris Bosh: 29 
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 2 +
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Jason Kapono: 15 
Anthony Parker: 19

Bryan Colangelo: 9

Chuck Swirsky: 7 -
Leo Rautins: 9


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 25
Chris Bosh: 28 -
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 2
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Jason Kapono: 16 +
Anthony Parker: 19

Bryan Colangelo: 9

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 9


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani: 25
Chris Bosh: 28 
Jose Calderon: 19
Carlos Delfino: 1 -
Jorge Garbajosa: 6 +
Jason Kapono: 16 
Anthony Parker: 19

Bryan Colangelo: 9

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 9


----------



## sammysamosa

Andrea Bargnani: 26+
Chris Bosh: 28 
Jose Calderon: 18 -
Carlos Delfino: 1 
Jorge Garbajosa: 6 
Jason Kapono: 16 
Anthony Parker: 19

Bryan Colangelo: 9

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 9


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 26
Chris Bosh: 28
Jose Calderon: 19 +
Carlos Delfino: 1
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: 15 -
Anthony Parker: 19

Bryan Colangelo: 9

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 9
________________


----------



## Knick Killer

Andrea Bargnani: 26
Chris Bosh: 28
Jose Calderon: 19 +
Carlos Delfino: 0 - *ELIMINATED*
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: 15 
Anthony Parker: 19

Bryan Colangelo: 9

Chuck Swirsky: 7
Leo Rautins: 10 +


----------



## narrator

*Andrea Bargnani: 27 (+1)*
Chris Bosh: 28
Jose Calderon: 19
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: 15
Anthony Parker: 19

Bryan Colangelo: 9

*Chuck Swirsky: 6 (-1)*
Leo Rautins: 10


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani: 28 (+1)
Chris Bosh: 28
Jose Calderon: 19
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: 15
Anthony Parker: 19

Bryan Colangelo: 9

Chuck Swirsky: 6 
Leo Rautins: 9 (-)


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 29 (+1)
Chris Bosh: 28
Jose Calderon: 19
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: 14 (-) 
Anthony Parker: 19

Bryan Colangelo: 9

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 9


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 29
Chris Bosh: 28
Jose Calderon: 19
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: *13 (-)*
Anthony Parker:* 20 (+)*

Bryan Colangelo: 9

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 9


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 29
Chris Bosh: *27 -*
Jose Calderon: 19
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: *14 +*
Anthony Parker:20

Bryan Colangelo: 9

Chuck Swirsky: 6
Leo Rautins: 9


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani: 29
Chris Bosh: 27
Jose Calderon: 19
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: 14
Anthony Parker:20

Bryan Colangelo: 10 +

Chuck Swirsky: 5 -
Leo Rautins: 9


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 29
Chris Bosh: 26 -
Jose Calderon: 19
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: 15+
Anthony Parker:20

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 5
Leo Rautins: 9<!-- google_ad_section_end -->
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> __________________


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 30+
Chris Bosh: 26 
Jose Calderon: 19
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: 15
Anthony Parker:20

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 5
Leo Rautins: 8 -


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani: 30
Chris Bosh: 27 +
Jose Calderon: 19
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: 15
Anthony Parker:20

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 4 -
Leo Rautins: 8


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 31 +
Chris Bosh: 27 
Jose Calderon: 19
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: 15
Anthony Parker:20

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 4 
Leo Rautins: 7 -


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani: 31 
Chris Bosh: 27 
Jose Calderon: 19
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: 15
Anthony Parker: 21 +

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 4 
Leo Rautins: 6 -


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 31
Chris Bosh: 27
Jose Calderon: 20 +
Jorge Garbajosa: 6
Jason Kapono: 15
Anthony Parker: 21 

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 3 -
Leo Rautins: 6


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 31
Chris Bosh: 28 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 20
Jorge Garbajosa: 5 *(-1)*
Jason Kapono: 15
Anthony Parker: 21 

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 3
Leo Rautins: 6


----------



## ballocks

Andrea Bargnani: 31
Chris Bosh: 29 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 20
Jorge Garbajosa: 5
Jason Kapono: 15
Anthony Parker: 21 

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 3
Leo Rautins: 5 *(-1)*


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 31
Chris Bosh: 29
Jose Calderon: *21 +*
Jorge Garbajosa: *4 -*
Jason Kapono: 15
Anthony Parker: 21 

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 3
Leo Rautins: 5


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 32+
Chris Bosh: 29
Jose Calderon: 21 
Jorge Garbajosa: 4 
Jason Kapono: 15
Anthony Parker: 21

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 3
Leo Rautins: 4-


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 32
Chris Bosh: 28-
Jose Calderon: 21 
Jorge Garbajosa: 4 
Jason Kapono: 16+
Anthony Parker: 21

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 3
Leo Rautins: 4


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 32
Chris Bosh: 29 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 21 
Jorge Garbajosa: 3 *(-1)*
Jason Kapono: 16
Anthony Parker: 21

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 3
Leo Rautins: 4


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani: 32
Chris Bosh: 29 
Jose Calderon: 21 
Jorge Garbajosa: 4 + 
Jason Kapono: 16
Anthony Parker: 21

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 2 -
Leo Rautins: 4


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 32
Chris Bosh: 28-
Jose Calderon: 21 
Jorge Garbajosa: 4
Jason Kapono: 17+
Anthony Parker: 21

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 2
Leo Rautins: 4


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 32
Chris Bosh: 28
Jose Calderon: *22 +*
Jorge Garbajosa: 4
Jason Kapono: 17
Anthony Parker: 21

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 2
Leo Rautins: *3 -*


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 32
Chris Bosh: 27-
Jose Calderon: 22
Jorge Garbajosa: 4
Jason Kapono: 18+
Anthony Parker: 21

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 2
Leo Rautins: 3


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 33+
Chris Bosh: 27
Jose Calderon: 22
Jorge Garbajosa: 4
Jason Kapono: 18
Anthony Parker: 21

Bryan Colangelo: 9-

Chuck Swirsky: 2
Leo Rautins: 3


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 33
Chris Bosh: 27
Jose Calderon: 22
Jorge Garbajosa: 4
Jason Kapono: 18
Anthony Parker: *22 +*

Bryan Colangelo: 9

Chuck Swirsky: 2
Leo Rautins: *2 -*


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani: 33
Chris Bosh: 27
Jose Calderon: 22
Jorge Garbajosa: 4
Jason Kapono: 18
Anthony Parker: 22

Bryan Colangelo: 10 +

Chuck Swirsky: 1 -
Leo Rautins: 2


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani: 33
Chris Bosh: 27
Jose Calderon: 22
Jorge Garbajosa: 5 +
Jason Kapono: 18
Anthony Parker: 22

Bryan Colangelo: 10 

Chuck Swirsky: 1 
Leo Rautins: 1 -


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 34 +
Chris Bosh: 27
Jose Calderon: 22
Jorge Garbajosa: 4
Jason Kapono: 18
Anthony Parker: 22

Bryan Colangelo: 9 -

Chuck Swirsky: 1 
Leo Rautins: 2


----------



## RC06

Andrea Bargnani: 34
Chris Bosh: 27
Jose Calderon: 22
Jorge Garbajosa: 4
Jason Kapono: 18
Anthony Parker: 22

Bryan Colangelo: 10 (+)

Chuck Swirsky: 1
Leo Rautins: 1 (-)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 34
Chris Bosh: 26 -
Jose Calderon: 22
Jorge Garbajosa: 4
Jason Kapono: 18 +
Anthony Parker: 22

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 1
Leo Rautins: 1


----------



## sammysamosa

Andrea Bargnani: 35 +
Chris Bosh: 26 
Jose Calderon: 22
Jorge Garbajosa: 4
Jason Kapono: 18 
Anthony Parker: 21 -

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 1
Leo Rautins: 1


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 35 
Chris Bosh: 26 
Jose Calderon: *23 +*
Jorge Garbajosa: 4
Jason Kapono: 18 
Anthony Parker: 21 

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 1
Leo Rautins:* 0 - ELIMINATED*


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 35
Chris Bosh: 26
Jose Calderon: 24 +
Jorge Garbajosa: 4
Jason Kapono: 18
Anthony Parker: 21

Bryan Colangelo: 10

Chuck Swirsky: 0 - ELIMINATED


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani: 35
Chris Bosh: 26
Jose Calderon: 25 (+)
Jorge Garbajosa: 3(-)
Jason Kapono: 18
Anthony Parker: 21

Bryan Colangelo: 10


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 35
Chris Bosh: 25-
Jose Calderon: 25
Jorge Garbajosa: 3
Jason Kapono: 19+
Anthony Parker: 21

Bryan Colangelo: 10


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 36+
Chris Bosh: 25
Jose Calderon: 25
Jorge Garbajosa: 3
Jason Kapono: 19
Anthony Parker: 21

Bryan Colangelo: 9 -


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 36
Chris Bosh: 24-
Jose Calderon: 25
Jorge Garbajosa: 3
Jason Kapono: 20+
Anthony Parker: 21

Bryan Colangelo: 9


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 36
Chris Bosh: 24-
Jose Calderon: 25
Jorge Garbajosa: 2-
Jason Kapono: 20
Anthony Parker: 22+

Bryan Colangelo: 9


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 36
Chris Bosh: 25 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 25
Jorge Garbajosa: 1 *(-1)*
Jason Kapono: 20
Anthony Parker: 22

Bryan Colangelo: 9


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 36
Chris Bosh: 25 
Jose Calderon: 26 +
Jorge Garbajosa: 1 
Jason Kapono: 19 -
Anthony Parker: 22

Bryan Colangelo: 9


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 36
Chris Bosh: *26 +*
Jose Calderon: 26 
Jorge Garbajosa: *0 - ELIMINATED* 
Jason Kapono: 19 
Anthony Parker: 22

Bryan Colangelo: 9


----------



## Ph03NIX99

Andrea Bargnani: 36
Chris Bosh: *27 +*
Jose Calderon: 26 
Jason Kapono: *18 -*
Anthony Parker: 22

Bryan Colangelo: 9


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 36
Chris Bosh: 27 
Jose Calderon: 27 +
Jason Kapono: 17 -
Anthony Parker: 22

Bryan Colangelo: 9


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani: 35 -
Chris Bosh: 27 
Jose Calderon: 27
Jason Kapono: 17
Anthony Parker: 22

Bryan Colangelo: 10 +


----------



## sammysamosa

Andrea Bargnani: 36 +
Chris Bosh: 26 - 
Jose Calderon: 27
Jason Kapono: 17
Anthony Parker: 22

Bryan Colangelo: 10


----------



## ballocks

Andrea Bargnani: 36 
Chris Bosh: 27 + 
Jose Calderon: 27
Jason Kapono: 16 -
Anthony Parker: 22

Bryan Colangelo: 10


----------



## trick

Andrea Bargnani: 36 
Chris Bosh: 27 
Jose Calderon: 27
Jason Kapono: 16 
Anthony Parker: 23 +

Bryan Colangelo: 9 -


Freaskishly enough this looks like my ideal starting lineup (minus BC of course). I wonder if this is everyone's ideal lineup too.


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 35 *(-1)*
Chris Bosh: 28 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 27
Jason Kapono: 16 
Anthony Parker: 23

Bryan Colangelo: 9


----------



## rdlviper

Andrea Bargnani: 35 
Chris Bosh: 28 
Jose Calderon: 26 (-)
Jason Kapono: 16
Anthony Parker: 24 (+)

Bryan Colangelo: 9


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 35 
Chris Bosh: 28 
Jose Calderon: 26 
Jason Kapono: *15 -*
Anthony Parker: *25 +*

Bryan Colangelo: 9


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 35 
Chris Bosh: 27-
Jose Calderon: 26 
Jason Kapono: 16 +
Anthony Parker: 25

Bryan Colangelo: 9


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 34 *(-1)*
Chris Bosh: 28 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 26 
Jason Kapono: 16
Anthony Parker: 25

Bryan Colangelo: 9


----------



## Ph03NIX99

Andrea Bargnani: 34
Chris Bosh: 29 (+1)
Jose Calderon: 26 
Jason Kapono: 15 (-1)
Anthony Parker: 25

Bryan Colangelo: 9


----------



## narrator

Andrea Bargnani: 34
Chris Bosh: 29 
*Jose Calderon: 27 (+1)*
*Jason Kapono: 14 (-1)*
Anthony Parker: 25

Bryan Colangelo: 9


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani: 34
Chris Bosh: 29 
Jose Calderon: 27
Jason Kapono: 13 (-1)
Anthony Parker: 25

Bryan Colangelo: 10 (+1)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 34
Chris Bosh: 28-
Jose Calderon: 27
Jason Kapono: 14+
Anthony Parker: 25

Bryan Colangelo: 10


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 34
Chris Bosh: 28
Jose Calderon: 27
Jason Kapono: *13 -*
Anthony Parker: *26 +*

Bryan Colangelo: 10


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 34
Chris Bosh: 27-
Jose Calderon: 27
Jason Kapono: 14+
Anthony Parker: 26

Bryan Colangelo: 10


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani: 34
Chris Bosh: 26-
Jose Calderon: 28+
Jason Kapono: 14
Anthony Parker: 26

Bryan Colangelo: 10


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 33 *(-1)*
Chris Bosh: 27 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 28
Jason Kapono: 14
Anthony Parker: 26

Bryan Colangelo: 10


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: *32 -*
Chris Bosh: 27 
Jose Calderon: 28
Jason Kapono: 14
Anthony Parker: *27 +*

Bryan Colangelo: 10


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 33 +
Chris Bosh: 27
Jose Calderon: 28
Jason Kapono: 13 -
Anthony Parker: 27 

Bryan Colangelo: 10


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 33 
Chris Bosh: 27
Jose Calderon: 29 +
Jason Kapono: 12 -
Anthony Parker: 27

Bryan Colangelo: 10


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 32 *(-1)*
Chris Bosh: 28 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 29
Jason Kapono: 12
Anthony Parker: 27

Bryan Colangelo: 10


----------



## Ph03NIX99

Andrea Bargnani: 32
Chris Bosh: 29+
Jose Calderon: 29
Jason Kapono: 11-
Anthony Parker: 27

Bryan Colangelo: 10


----------



## Dee-Zy

You ****ed it up ^^^



Andrea Bargnani: 32
Chris Bosh: 27 -
Jose Calderon: 29
Jason Kapono: 13+
Anthony Parker: 27

Bryan Colangelo: 10


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani: 32
Chris Bosh: 27
Jose Calderon: 29
Jason Kapono: 12 -
Anthony Parker: 27

Bryan Colangelo: 11 +


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 32
Chris Bosh: 28-
Jose Calderon: 29
Jason Kapono: 13+
Anthony Parker: 27

Bryan Colangelo: 11 +


----------



## ballocks

Andrea Bargnani: 32
Chris Bosh: 29+
Jose Calderon: 29
Jason Kapono: 12-
Anthony Parker: 27

Bryan Colangelo: 11


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 31-
Chris Bosh: 29+
Jose Calderon: 29
Jason Kapono: 13+
Anthony Parker: 27

Bryan Colangelo: 11


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: *30 -*
Chris Bosh: 29
Jose Calderon: 29
Jason Kapono: 13
Anthony Parker: *28 +*

Bryan Colangelo: 11


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 29-
Chris Bosh: 29
Jose Calderon: 29
Jason Kapono: 14+
Anthony Parker: 28

Bryan Colangelo: 11


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 29
Chris Bosh: 29
Jose Calderon: 30+
Jason Kapono: 13-
Anthony Parker: 28

Bryan Colangelo: 11


----------



## Ph03NIX99

Andrea Bargnani: 29
Chris Bosh: 30+
Jose Calderon: 30
Jason Kapono: 12-
Anthony Parker: 28

Bryan Colangelo: 11


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 29
Chris Bosh: 30
Jose Calderon: 30
Jason Kapono: *11 -*
Anthony Parker:* 29 +*

Bryan Colangelo: 11


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 29
Chris Bosh: 30
Jose Calderon: 31 +
Jason Kapono: 10 -
Anthony Parker: 29 

Bryan Colangelo: 11


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 29
Chris Bosh: 31 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 31
Jason Kapono: 9 *(-1)*
Anthony Parker: 29 

Bryan Colangelo: 11


----------



## narrator

*Andrea Bargnani: 30 (+1)*
Chris Bosh: 31
Jose Calderon: 31
*Jason Kapono: 8 (-1)*
Anthony Parker: 29

Bryan Colangelo: 11


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Andrea Bargnani: 29 (-1)*
Chris Bosh: 31
Jose Calderon: 31
*Jason Kapono: 9 (+1)*
Anthony Parker: 29

Bryan Colangelo: 11



lol, damn it, everybody is ganging up on Kapono, lol


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani: 29 (-1)
Chris Bosh: 31
Jose Calderon: 31
Jason Kapono: 8 -
Anthony Parker: 29

Bryan Colangelo: 12 +

^ lol i don't see why not...the guy hasn't even played a game as a Raptor yet


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 29 
Chris Bosh: 31
Jose Calderon: 31
Jason Kapono: *7 -*
Anthony Parker: *30 +*

Bryan Colangelo: 12


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 29
Chris Bosh: 31
Jose Calderon: 32 +
Jason Kapono: 6 -
Anthony Parker: 30 

Bryan Colangelo: 12


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 29
Chris Bosh: 29-
Jose Calderon: 32
Jason Kapono: 7+
Anthony Parker: 30 

Bryan Colangelo: 12



I will surviiiiiiiive, lol!!!


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani: 28 -
Chris Bosh: 29
Jose Calderon: 32
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 30

Bryan Colangelo: 13 +


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 28
Chris Bosh: 28-
Jose Calderon: 32
Jason Kapono: 8+
Anthony Parker: 30

Bryan Colangelo: 13


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 28
Chris Bosh: 29 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 32
Jason Kapono: 8
Anthony Parker: 29 *(-1)*

Bryan Colangelo: 13


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 28
Chris Bosh: 29 
Jose Calderon: 33 (+1)
Jason Kapono: 7 (-1)
Anthony Parker: 29

Bryan Colangelo: 13


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani: 27 -
Chris Bosh: 29
Jose Calderon: 33
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 29

Bryan Colangelo: 14 +


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 27
Chris Bosh: 30 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 32 *(-1)*
Jason Kapono: 7
Anthony Parker: 29

Bryan Colangelo: 14


----------



## Ph03NIX99

Andrea Bargnani: 27
Chris Bosh: 31 (+1)
Jose Calderon: 32
Jason Kapono: 6(-1)
Anthony Parker: 29

Bryan Colangelo: 14


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 27
Chris Bosh: 31 
Jose Calderon: 33 (+1)
Jason Kapono: 5 (-1)
Anthony Parker: 29

Bryan Colangelo: 14


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 27
Chris Bosh: 31 
Jose Calderon: 33
Jason Kapono: *4 (-1)*
Anthony Parker: *30 (+)*

Bryan Colangelo: 14


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 28(+)
Chris Bosh: 31
Jose Calderon: 33
Jason Kapono: 3 (-1)
Anthony Parker: 30 

Bryan Colangelo: 14


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 28
Chris Bosh: 32 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 32 *(-1)*
Jason Kapono: 3
Anthony Parker: 30 

Bryan Colangelo: 14


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 28
Chris Bosh: 32 
Jose Calderon: 33 (+1)
Jason Kapono: 2 (-1)
Anthony Parker: 30

Bryan Colangelo: 14


----------



## Ph03NIX99

Andrea Bargnani: 28
Chris Bosh: 33 (+1)
Jose Calderon: 33 
Jason Kapono: 1 (-1)
Anthony Parker: 30

Bryan Colangelo: 14


----------



## narrator

*Andrea Bargnani: 29 (+1)*
Chris Bosh: 33
Jose Calderon: 33
*Jason Kapono: 0 (-1) ELIMINATED*
Anthony Parker: 30

Bryan Colangelo: 14


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 29
Chris Bosh: 32 (-1)
Jose Calderon: 34 (+1)
Anthony Parker: 30

Bryan Colangelo: 14


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: *28 -*
Chris Bosh: 32 
Jose Calderon: 34
Anthony Parker: *31 +*

Bryan Colangelo: 14


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 28
Chris Bosh: 33 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 33 *(-1)*
Anthony Parker: 31

Bryan Colangelo: 14


----------



## Ph03NIX99

Andrea Bargnani: 29 (+1)
Chris Bosh: 33 
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: 31

Bryan Colangelo: 13 (-1)


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani: 28 (-1)
Chris Bosh: 33 
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: 31

Bryan Colangelo: 14 (+1)


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 28
Chris Bosh: 32 -
Jose Calderon: 34 +
Anthony Parker: 31

Bryan Colangelo: 14


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 30 (+1)
Chris Bosh: 33
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: 31

Bryan Colangelo: 12 (-1)


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 30
Chris Bosh: 33
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: *32 +*

Bryan Colangelo: *11 -*


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 30
Chris Bosh: 34 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: 32

Bryan Colangelo: 10 *(-1)*


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 31 (+1)
Chris Bosh: 34
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: 31 (-1)

Bryan Colangelo: 9


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 31 
Chris Bosh: 34
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: *32 +*

Bryan Colangelo: *8 -*


----------



## chocolove

Andrea Bargnani: 31 
Chris Bosh: 33 -1
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: 33 +1

Bryan Colangelo: 8


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 32+1
Chris Bosh: 32 -1
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: 33 

Bryan Colangelo: 8


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 32
Chris Bosh: 33 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: 33 

Bryan Colangelo: 7 *(-1)*


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 32
Chris Bosh: 33 
Jose Calderon: *34 (+)*
Anthony Parker: 33 

Bryan Colangelo: *6 (-1)*


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 33(+)
Chris Bosh: 33
Jose Calderon: 34 
Anthony Parker: 33

Bryan Colangelo: 5 (-1)


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 33
Chris Bosh: 32 (-)
Jose Calderon: 35 (+)
Anthony Parker: 33

Bryan Colangelo: 5


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 33
Chris Bosh: 33 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 34 *(-1)*
Anthony Parker: 33

Bryan Colangelo: 5


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 34(+1)
Chris Bosh: 33 
Jose Calderon: 33 (-1)
Anthony Parker: 33

Bryan Colangelo: 5


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 34
Chris Bosh: 33 
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: *34 +*

Bryan Colangelo: *4 -*


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 34
Chris Bosh: 34 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: 34

Bryan Colangelo: 3 *(-1)*


----------



## Crossword

Andrea Bargnani: 35 (+1)
Chris Bosh: 34
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: 34

Bryan Colangelo: 2 (-1)


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 36 (+1)
Chris Bosh: 34
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: 34

Bryan Colangelo: 1 (-1


----------



## superdude211

Andrea Bargnani: 35 (-1)
Chris Bosh: 34
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: 34

Bryan Colangelo: 2 (+1)


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 34 *(-1)*
Chris Bosh: 35 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 33
Anthony Parker: 34

Bryan Colangelo: 2


----------



## narrator

Andrea Bargnani: 34
*Chris Bosh: 34 (-1)*
*Jose Calderon: 34 (+1)*
Anthony Parker: 34

Bryan Colangelo: 2


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 35(+1)
Chris Bosh: 34 
Jose Calderon: 34 
Anthony Parker: 34

Bryan Colangelo: 1(-1)


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: 35
Chris Bosh: 34 
Jose Calderon:* 35 (+)* 
Anthony Parker: 34

Bryan Colangelo: *0 (-) ELIMINATED*


----------



## sammysamosa

Andrea Bargnani: 36 (+)
Chris Bosh: 33 (-)
Jose Calderon: 35 
Anthony Parker: 34


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 37 (+)
Chris Bosh: 33 
Jose Calderon: 34(-)
Anthony Parker: 34


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 36 (-)
Chris Bosh: 33 
Jose Calderon: 35(+)
Anthony Parker: 34


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 37 (+)
Chris Bosh: 33
Jose Calderon: 35
Anthony Parker: 33(-)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Andrea Bargnani: 36-
Chris Bosh: 33
Jose Calderon: 36 +
Anthony Parker: 33


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani:*35-*
Chris Bosh: 33
Jose Calderon: 36 
Anthony Parker: *34+*


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 34 *(-1)*
Chris Bosh: 34 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 36
Anthony Parker: 34


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 34
Chris Bosh: 33 (-1)
Jose Calderon: 37 (+)
Anthony Parker: 34


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 35(+)
Chris Bosh: 33 
Jose Calderon: 36(-1)
Anthony Parker: 34


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani: 35
Chris Bosh: 32 (-1)
Jose Calderon: 37(+1)
Anthony Parker: 34


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: *34 -*
Chris Bosh: 32 
Jose Calderon: 37
Anthony Parker: *35 +*


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 34
Chris Bosh: 33 *(+1)*
Jose Calderon: 36 *(-1)*
Anthony Parker: 35


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani: 33 (-)
Chris Bosh: 33
Jose Calderon: 36
Anthony Parker: 36 (+)


Here's a proposal...once it gets down to 3 people we should make votes count for double to speed up the process a bit (i.e. +2 for one player and -2 for another).


----------



## chocolove

Andrea Bargnani: 32 (-)
Chris Bosh: 33
Jose Calderon: 36
Anthony Parker: 37 (+)


----------



## cipher05

Andrea Bargnani: *31 (-)*
Chris Bosh: 33
Jose Calderon: *37 (+)*
Anthony Parker: 37


----------



## ColinBeehler

Andrea Bargnani: 31
Chris Bosh: *34 (+) *
Jose Calderon: 37
Anthony Parker: *36 (-) *


----------



## veve130

undefined_playa said:


> Andrea Bargnani: 33 (-)
> Chris Bosh: 33
> Jose Calderon: 36
> Anthony Parker: 36 (+)
> 
> 
> Here's a proposal...once it gets down to 3 people we should make votes count for double to speed up the process a bit (i.e. +2 for one player and -2 for another).


i say as opposed to waiting to get down to three we start this now 

Andrea Bargnani: 32 (+)
Chris Bosh: 34
Jose Calderon: 35(-)
Anthony Parker: 36
my bad


----------



## cipher05

^ u added *3* points for AB, should be 33 instead of 34... and bosh should be at 34.

Andrea Bargnani: *31 (- 2)* 
Chris Bosh: 34
Jose Calderon: 35
Anthony Parker: *38 (+2)*


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 31 
Chris Bosh: 37 *(+3)*
Jose Calderon: 35
Anthony Parker: 35 *(-3)*


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 34(+3)
Chris Bosh: 37 
Jose Calderon: 35
Anthony Parker: 32 (-3)


----------



## chocolove

Andrea Bargnani: 31(-3)
Chris Bosh: 37 
Jose Calderon: 35
Anthony Parker: 35 (+3)


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 34(+3)
Chris Bosh: 37
Jose Calderon: 35
Anthony Parker: 32 (-3)


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 34
Chris Bosh: 40 *(+3)*
Jose Calderon: 35
Anthony Parker: 29 *(-3)*


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 37(+3)
Chris Bosh: 40 
Jose Calderon: 32(-3)
Anthony Parker: 29


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 37
Chris Bosh: 43 *(+3)*
Jose Calderon: 32
Anthony Parker: 26 *(-3)*


----------



## chocolove

Andrea Bargnani: 40 (+3)
Chris Bosh: 43 
Jose Calderon: 29 (-3)
Anthony Parker: 26


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 40
Chris Bosh: 46 *(+3)*
Jose Calderon: 29
Anthony Parker: 23 *(-3)*


----------



## Ph03NIX99

Andrea Bargnani: 43 (+3)
Chris Bosh: 46 
Jose Calderon: 26 (-3)
Anthony Parker: 23


----------



## chocolove

Andrea Bargnani: 46 (+3)
Chris Bosh: 46 
Jose Calderon: 23 (-3)
Anthony Parker: 23


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 49 (+3)
Chris Bosh: 46
Jose Calderon: 23 
Anthony Parker: 20(-3)


----------



## Ph03NIX99

Andrea Bargnani: 49 
Chris Bosh: 49 (+3)
Jose Calderon: 20 (-3)
Anthony Parker: 20


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 49
Chris Bosh: 46 (-3)
Jose Calderon: 23 (+3)
Anthony Parker: 20


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 46 *(-3)*
Chris Bosh: 49 *(+3)*
Jose Calderon: 23
Anthony Parker: 20


----------



## Ph03NIX99

Andrea Bargnani: 49 (+3)
Chris Bosh: 49 
Jose Calderon: 20 (-3)
Anthony Parker: 20


----------



## narrator

Andrea Bargnani: 49
*Chris Bosh: 52 (+3)*
Jose Calderon: 20
*Anthony Parker: 17 (-3)*


----------



## chocolove

Andrea Bargnani: 52 +3
Chris Bosh: 49 -3
Jose Calderon: 20
Anthony Parker: 17


----------



## veve130

Andrea Bargnani: 55 +3
Chris Bosh: 49 
Jose Calderon: 17-3
Anthony Parker: 17


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 55
Chris Bosh: 46 -3
Jose Calderon: 20 +3
Anthony Parker: 17


----------



## Onions Baby

Andrea Bargnani: 52 *(-3)*
Chris Bosh: 49 *(+3)*
Jose Calderon: 20
Anthony Parker: 17


----------



## spekel

Andrea Bargnani: 52
Chris Bosh: 46 (-3)
Jose Calderon: 23 (+3)
Anthony Parker: 17


----------



## Onions Baby

Once every two hours..

Bargnani: 52
Bosh: 49
Calderon: 20
Parker: 17


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Bargnani: 51 (-1)
Bosh: 52 (+3)
Calderon: 18 (-2)
Parker: 17


----------



## changv10

Bargnani: 51 
Bosh: 49 (-3)
Calderon: 21 (+3)
Parker: 17


----------



## spekel

Bargnani: 51
Bosh: 46 (-3)
Calderon: 24 (+3)
Parker: 17


----------



## changv10

Bargnani: 51
Bosh: 43 (-3)
Calderon: 27 (+3)
Parker: 17


----------



## Onions Baby

Bargnani: 49 *(-3)*
Bosh: 46 *(+3)*
Calderon: 27 
Parker: 17


----------



## chocolove

Bargnani: 52 (+3)
Bosh: 46 
Calderon: 27 
Parker: 14 (-3)


----------



## spekel

Bargnani: 52 
Bosh: 43 (-3)
Calderon: 30 (+3)
Parker: 14


----------



## Onions Baby

Bargnani: 49 *(-3)*
Bosh: 46 *(+3)*
Calderon: 30 
Parker: 14


----------



## Ph03NIX99

Bargnani: 49
Bosh: 49 (+3)
Calderon: 27 (-3)
Parker: 14


----------



## Onions Baby

Bargnani: 46 *(-3)*
Bosh: 52 *(+3)*
Calderon: 27
Parker: 14


----------



## sammysamosa

Bargnani: 49 (+3)
Bosh: 49 (-3)
Calderon: 27
Parker: 14


----------



## spekel

Bargnani: 49
Bosh: 46(-3)
Calderon: 30(+3)
Parker: 14


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 52(+3)
Bosh: 46
Calderon: 27(-3)
Parker: 14


----------



## spekel

Bargnani: 49(-3)
Bosh: 46
Calderon: 30(+3)
Parker: 14


----------



## Onions Baby

Bargnani: 46 *(-3)*
Bosh: 49 *(+3)*
Calderon: 30
Parker: 14


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 49 (+3)
Bosh: 49 
Calderon: 30
Parker: 11(-3)


----------



## Onions Baby

Bargnani: 46 *(-3)*
Bosh: 52 *(+3)*
Calderon: 30
Parker: 11


----------



## spekel

Bargnani: 46
Bosh: 49 (-3)
Calderon: 33 (+3)
Parker: 11


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 49 {+3)
Bosh: 46 (-3)
Calderon: 33 
Parker: 11


----------



## spekel

Bargnani: 49
Bosh: 43 (-3)
Calderon: 36 (+3)
Parker: 11


----------



## nwt

Bargnani: 49
Bosh: 43
Calderon: 33 (-3)
Parker: 14 (+3)


----------



## changv10

Bargnani: 49
Bosh: 40 (-3)
Calderon: 36 (+3)
Parker: 14


----------



## chocolove

Bargnani: 52 (+3)
Bosh: 40 
Calderon: 36
Parker: 11 (-3)


----------



## Onions Baby

Bargnani: 49 *(-3)*
Bosh: 43 *(+3)*
Calderon: 36
Parker: 11


----------



## changv10

Bargnani: 46 (-3)
Bosh: 43 
Calderon: 39 (+3)
Parker: 11


----------



## Knick Killer

Bargnani: 43 (-3)
Bosh: 43 
Calderon: 42 (+3)
Parker: 11


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 46 (+3)
Bosh: 43
Calderon: 42 
Parker: 8(-3)


----------



## spekel

Bargnani: 46
Bosh: 40 (-3)
Calderon: 45 (+3)
Parker: 8


----------



## Onions Baby

Bargnani: 43 *(-3)*
Bosh: 43 *(+3)*
Calderon: 45
Parker: 8


----------



## narrator

*Bargnani: 46 (+3)*
Bosh: 43
*Calderon: 42 (-3)*
Parker: 8


----------



## chocolove

Bargnani: 49 (+3)
Bosh: 43
Calderon: 39 (-3)
Parker: 8


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 52(+3)
Bosh: 43
Calderon: 36 (-3)
Parker: 8


----------



## spekel

Bargnani: 49 (-3)
Bosh: 43
Calderon: 39 (+3)
Parker: 8


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 52(+3)
Bosh: 43
Calderon: 39 
Parker: 5(-3)


----------



## spekel

Bargnani: 52
Bosh: 40 (-3)
Calderon: 42 (+3)
Parker: 5


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 55(+3)
Bosh: 40 
Calderon: 42 
Parker: 2(-3)


----------



## Onions Baby

Bargnani: 52 *(-3)*
Bosh: 43 *(+3)*
Calderon: 42 
Parker: 2


----------



## changv10

Bargnani: 52
Bosh: 40 (-3)
Calderon: 45 (+3)
Parker: 2


----------



## Ph03NIX99

Bargnani: 52
Bosh: 43 (+3)
Calderon: 42 (-3)
Parker: 2


----------



## Ras

Bargnani: 52
Bosh: 46 (+3)
Calderon: 42 
Parker: 0 (-3)


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 55(+3)
Bosh: 46 
Calderon: 39(-3)


----------



## Ph03NIX99

Bargnani: 52 (-3)
Bosh: 49 (+3)
Calderon: 39


----------



## RC06

Bargnani: 55 (+3)
Bosh: 49
Calderon: 36 (-3)


----------



## veve130

Ph03NIX99 said:


> Bargnani: 52
> Bosh: 49 (+3)
> Calderon: 39 (-3)


you put the minus next to calderon but u took points of bargnani u might wana switch dat around it looks wierd


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 58 (+3)
Bosh: 49
Calderon: 33 (-3)


----------



## sammysamosa

Bargnani: 61 (+3)
Bosh: 46 (-3)
Calderon: 33


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 64 (+3)
Bosh: 46 
Calderon: 30(-3)


----------



## narrator

*Bargnani: 61 (-3)*
*Bosh: 49 (+3)*
Calderon: 30


----------



## Onions Baby

Bargnani: 58 *(-3)*
Bosh: 52 *(+3)*
Calderon: 30


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 61 (+3)
Bosh: 52 
Calderon: 27(-3)


----------



## Onions Baby

Bargnani: 58 *(-3)*
Bosh: 55 *(+3)*
Calderon: 27


----------



## changv10

Bargnani: 55 (-3)
Bosh: 55
Calderon: 30 (+3)


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 58 (+3)
Bosh: 55
Calderon: 27 (-3)


----------



## changv10

Bargnani: 55 (-3)
Bosh: 55
Calderon: 30 (+3)


----------



## Onions Baby

Bargnani: 52 *(-3)*
Bosh: 58 *(+3)*
Calderon: 30


----------



## RC06

Bargnani: 55 (+3)
Bosh: 58
Calderon: 27 (-3)


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 58 (+3)
Bosh: 58
Calderon: 24 (-3)


----------



## sammysamosa

Bargnani: 61 (+3)
Bosh: 55 (-3)
Calderon: 24


----------



## Ras

Bargnani: 61
Bosh: 58 (+3)
Calderon: 21 (-3)


----------



## sammysamosa

Bargnani: 64 (+3)
Bosh: 55(-3)
Calderon: 21


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 67(+3)
Bosh: 55
Calderon: 28(-3)


----------



## narrator

*Bargnani: 64 (-3)*
*Bosh: 58 (+3)*
Calderon: 28


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 67 (+3)
Bosh: 58 
Calderon: 25(-3)


----------



## changv10

Bargnani: 67
Bosh: 55 (-3) 
Calderon: 28(+3)


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 70(+3)
Bosh: 55 
Calderon: 25(-3)


----------



## billfindlay10

Bargnani: 67(-3)
Bosh: 58(+3)
Calderon: 25


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 70(+3)
Bosh: 58
Calderon: 22(-3)


----------



## changv10

Bargnani: 70
Bosh: 55 (-3)
Calderon: 25(+3)


----------



## Onions Baby

Bargnani: 67 *(-3)*
Bosh: 58 *(+3)*
Calderon: 25


----------



## sammysamosa

Bargnani: 70 (+3)
Bosh: 55 (-3)
Calderon: 25


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 73 (+3)
Bosh: 55 
Calderon: 22(-3)


----------



## billfindlay10

Bargnani: 70 (-3)
Bosh: 58 (+3)
Calderon: 22


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 73(+3)
Bosh: 58 
Calderon: 19 (-3)


----------



## changv10

Bargnani: 73
Bosh: 55 (-3)
Calderon: 22 (+3)


----------



## Onions Baby

Bargnani: 70 *(-3)*
Bosh: 58 *(+3)*
Calderon: 22


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 73(+3)
Bosh: 58
Calderon: 19 (-3)


----------



## rdlviper

Bargnani: 76(+3)
Bosh: 58
Calderon: 16 (-3)


----------



## Onions Baby

Bargnani: 73 *(-3)*
Bosh: 61 *(+3)*
Calderon: 16


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 76 (+3)
Bosh: 61 
Calderon: 13(-3)


----------



## spekel

Bargnani: 76
Bosh: 58 (-3)
Calderon: 16(+3)


----------



## sammysamosa

Bargnani: 79 (+3)
Bosh: 55 (-3)
Calderon: 16


----------



## rdlviper

Bargnani: 79 
Bosh: 58 (+3)
Calderon: 13 (-3)


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 82(+3)
Bosh: 58 
Calderon: 10(-3)


----------



## changv10

Bargnani: 82
Bosh: 55 (-3)
Calderon: 13(+3)


----------



## Onions Baby

Bargnani: 79 *(-3)*
Bosh: 58 *(+3)*
Calderon: 13


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 82 (+3)
Bosh: 58 
Calderon: 10(-3)


----------



## sammysamosa

Bargnani: 85 (+3)
Bosh: 55 (-3)
Calderon: 10


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 88 (+3)
Bosh: 55 
Calderon: 7(-3)


----------



## nwt

Bargnani: 88
Bosh: 58 (+3) 
Calderon: 4(-3)


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 91(+3)
Bosh: 58 
Calderon: 1(-3)


----------



## chocolove

Bargnani: 94(+3)
Bosh: 56 (-2) 
Calderon: 0(-1)


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 97(+3)
Bosh: 53 (-3)


----------



## sammysamosa

Bargnani: 100(+3)
Bosh: 50 (-3)


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 103(+3)
Bosh: 47 (-3)


----------



## sammysamosa

Bargnani: 106(+3)
Bosh: 44 (-3)


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 109(+3)
Bosh: 41 (-3)


----------



## sammysamosa

Bargnani: 112(+3)
Bosh: 38 (-3)


----------



## ballocks

Bargnani: 109(-3)
Bosh: 41 (+3)


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 112(+3)
Bosh: 38 (-3)


----------



## sammysamosa

Bargnani: 115(+3)
Bosh: 35 (-3)


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 118(+3)
Bosh: 32 (-3)


----------



## nwt

Bargnani: 115(-3)
Bosh: 35 (+3)


----------



## chocolove

Bargnani: 118(+3)
Bosh: 32 (-3)

Increase points taken/given?


----------



## sammysamosa

ya lets increase to 6...bargs should win anyway
Bargnani: 124(+6)
Bosh: 26 (-6)


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 130(+6)
Bosh: 20 (-6)


----------



## sammysamosa

Bargnani: 136(+6)
Bosh: 14 (-6)


----------



## southeasy

Bargnani: 130(-6)
Bosh: 20 (+6)


----------



## sammysamosa

Bargnani: 136(+6)
Bosh: 14 (-6)


----------



## chocolove

Bargnani: 142(+6)
Bosh: 8 (-6)


----------



## southeasy

Bargnani: 136(-6)
Bosh: 14 (+6)

just delaying the inevitable obviously, only voted twice.


----------



## sammysamosa

Bargnani: 142(+6)
Bosh: 8 (-6)


----------



## veve130

Bargnani: 148(+6)
Bosh: 2 (-6)


----------



## sammysamosa

Bargnani: 154(+6)
Bosh: 2 0(-2) ELIMINATED

i guess bargs wins


----------

